# Got my Flieger Pro 37mm sandblasted with every upgrade option



## mrk

My previous Laco experience was the Aachen 39mm with the movement upgrade option and double sided AR crystal. I like dthat watch but at 39mm it was a little on the thick side for that case and I fancied a more substantial movement so sold it on for a Stowa.

I missed the Type-B dial though so when I saw that Laco did a 37mm customisable model, I had to order one sooner rather than later.

Have to say the dark sandblasted case is really cool in the flesh. The Laco website photos simply do not do it justice.

It is 37mm vs my Stowa's 36mm but side by side they look identical in size and wear the same. Both have Sellita Top grade handwind movements. Both are regulated to 5 positions but the Laco is 0 to +8s a day whereas Stowa do it 0 to +10s a day (mine is running +4.7s a day).

It has a screw down crown so to stop you damaging the movement when screwing the crown in there's a clutch that disconnects the stem from the movement when you push it in.

I opted for basically all the upgrade options:

Decoration on wheels/bridge
AR coating on inside and out (had this option on my old Laco Aachen and really liked it)
No date
Upgrade to the Top grade movement
Type-B dial
Sandblasted case (although the strap's buckle is not sandblasted which is a slight annoyance)
Sapphire caseback

I like it, there are a number of pros and cons vs the Stowa where both trade punches. Both have the same movement series but interestingly Stowa chose to modify the SW215-1 which is the date complication version whereas the SW210-1 is the no-date version. The 215 has been modified to remove the date complication and has no ghost position. The 210 has more audible feedback when hand winding so I imagine Stowa's mods are why it winds quieter perhaps. I also did not know that in Top grade option they are anti-magnetic.

I have asked Laco if they can offer me a sandblasted buckle so that matches the case, but if they don't have anything like that then I will likely sandblast it myself.



http://imgur.com/3ycVq4M


----------



## BundyBear

Congratulations!

Very good choice of options and the final product looks awesome!!!



Nice photography too


----------



## DeckRunner

Nice. I was a little worried and hesitating to order similar from Laco out of fear that type B dial would look too cramped at 37mm but your photos are reassuring. Also I have the blue Augsburg from Laco which has a sandblasted case and its really, really cool.


----------



## mrk

Cheers! I think the dial size is almost perfectly proportioned for a Type-B - There's a strong chance that if it were 36mm then it might have felt cramped though even though it's only 1mm, it does make a difference


----------



## jmariorebelo

Awesome post. I've been seriously considering almost this exact configuration (sans the decorated movement and with a closed case back) ever since Laco announced them. As someone who almost bought a Kempten but always had reservations due to the size and lug shape, this is borderline perfect.

How's the double anti reflective coating? Worth the extra over inside only?


----------



## SCD

That’s a beauty. I just posted some side-by-side shots of Laco/Stowa 40A’s in a new thread.


----------



## Buramu

Wow that’s a lovely duo. Beautiful B dial and case on this Laco. 

Personally I’d find a screwdown crown (on a Flieger? Why?) a big no-no for a handwinder. But this model is so nice that I’d almost forgive it for that faux pas.


----------



## leadbelly2550

Helpful information, and great looking watches. Type B dials are an interesting alternative. Enjoy it.


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful. Great choices, IMHO.

Really gives your watch some excellent character. 

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mrk

jmariorebelo said:


> Awesome post. I've been seriously considering almost this exact configuration (sans the decorated movement and with a closed case back) ever since Laco announced them. As someone who almost bought a Kempten but always had reservations due to the size and lug shape, this is borderline perfect.
> 
> How's the double anti reflective coating? Worth the extra over inside only?
> 
> Yep I've been waiting for something like this and figured now is a good a time as any. The lug profile is perfect and something I really like on the Stowa 36mm and they both wear almost exactly the same.
> 
> I have no issue with the double sided AR, I had it on the Aachen 39mm before I sold that watch but but the layering is so heavy that it's unlikely to ever be an issue from wear/scratches etc. If I recall the outer layer is 11 layers deep whilst the inside is 2 layers. I like how the blue tinge catches the light and you notice it whilst working at a desk or driving etc.





SCD said:


> That’s a beauty. I just posted some side-by-side shots of Laco/Stowa 40A’s in a new thread.


Will check it out cheers!



Buramu said:


> Wow that’s a lovely duo. Beautiful B dial and case on this Laco.
> 
> Personally I’d find a screwdown crown (on a Flieger? Why?) a big no-no for a handwinder. But this model is so nice that I’d almost forgive it for that faux pas.


I think 100m would have been perfect if it meant not needing a screw down crown but I'm sure Laco will have brute tested it for longevity in a hand winder but I guess only time will tell if it holds up! It adds an extra process to interact with I guess so there is that.



leadbelly2550 said:


> Helpful information, and great looking watches. Type B dials are an interesting alternative. Enjoy it.


Thanks to all!


----------



## TheSecret

Congratulations! But I like Stowa more.


----------



## mrk

TheSecret said:


> Congratulations! But I like Stowa more.


I am in agreement! I like the Laco too, but the Stowa is a different kind of special for me and has zero compromises as far as I can see.


----------



## chas58

Very nice. I have a Damasko (sand blasted look) and a Archimedes (bronze) that rather mirror your pair. The Archi at 30mm x 9.8mm thick wears very nice. Lume is great too!


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Both watches look great! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

chas58 said:


> Very nice. I have a Damasko (sand blasted look) and a Archimedes (bronze) that rather mirror your pair. The Archi at 30mm x 9.8mm thick wears very nice. Lume is great too!
> 
> View attachment 16376972


That is cool! Is your Damasko sandblasted with a matching buckle btw?


----------



## JeepGuy

Excellent choices! Jealous of your Stowa as well. I'll be pulling the trigger on the 40mm bronze soon hopefully. Enjoy them!


----------



## BaronOttoMatic

Excellent choice on the blasting. I got the Frankfurt recently and can't get over the finish. It's so good!


----------



## mrk

JeepGuy said:


> Excellent choices! Jealous of your Stowa as well. I'll be pulling the trigger on the 40mm bronze soon hopefully. Enjoy them!


You won't be disappointed! I've had the Stowa for 8 months or so now and the initial appreciation for it still remains strong!



BaronOttoMatic said:


> View attachment 16377723
> 
> 
> Excellent choice on the blasting. I got the Frankfurt recently and can't get over the finish. It's so good!


That is rather cool! Too big for my wrist size though sadly else there are so many options I like but just can't wear without it looking ott! Did you buckle come blasted too? I'm still on a mission to find a dark blasted OEM buckle lol.


----------



## davinator65

Nice...Fliegers...Really nice Fliegers!....Great looking watches! What is the third watch? "ha..." That one also looks like a Flieger, or at least the style...

These are my Fliegers:


----------



## mrk

That is the Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Mechanical


----------



## davinator65

mrk said:


> That is the Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Mechanical


That is a cool looking watch also!!! Nice going there!


----------



## chas58

mrk said:


> That is cool! Is your Damasko sandblasted with a matching buckle btw?


Damasko cases, bracelets, and buckles all come matching with their proprietary hardened steel, and yes they all have that sandblasted look. 

You could get a damasko strap (around $100) - but looking at the pictures at least, the Laco looks do be a slightly duller, darker grey finish.


----------



## mrk

Yeah the Laco sandblast is a dark grey chemical process it seems so I guess my only option is to buy maybe an air cure stainless steel paint and DIY the buckle myself. I've found one such that matches the finish: Cerakote - SNIPER GREY

I just need a UK source now...


----------



## recon493

You can blast it first and then acid wash it like knife makers do to their components. My custom blasted Stowa 41mm Flieger with the Unitas movement came with a blasted buckle as well. I appreciated their attention to detail on that one. My Stowa is not darkened though...just blasted. 

I love your Laco. I am still on the fence about the durability of a screw down crown for a manual wind watch. I would not mind the interaction with it but do worry about it needing repair that much sooner. I am going to hope Laco did test it and that you get many many years of service free use out of it.


----------



## mrk

I'll have to have a lurk around and check what is possible. I know there are metal paints with a matte grey finish which is all I'd want really as long as it's scratch resistant.


----------



## mrk

A better pic comparing the two AR coatings used in the AR upgrade option (Laco) and the underside AR used by Stowa which is very good still in practice .


----------



## mrk

'm still not sure about colouring the stock buckle but I've been told grey nickel plating is a worthwhile option so just waiting to find someone local that can do it. In the meantime I bought a cheap black buckle off eBay which seems to work nicely with the HIrsch strap. Maybe I will just keep it like this.


----------



## recon493

mrk said:


> 'm still not sure about colouring the stock buckle but I've been told grey nickel plating is a worthwhile option so just waiting to find someone local that can do it. In the meantime I bought a cheap black buckle off eBay which seems to work nicely with the HIrsch strap. Maybe I will just keep it like this.


I think it looks better than the polished buckle. I appreciate your drive. "The difference between something good and something great is attention to detail".


----------



## mrk

recon493 said:


> I think it looks better than the polished buckle. I appreciate your drive. "The difference between something good and something great is attention to detail".


I'm all about the details! I actually walked around the industrial estate today looking for a local business that does powder coating and found a place but they were out of office so will give them a call soon to enquire and se eif they will just finish the Laco buckle with the same colour in between whatever work they have and I'lll chuck them a few ££ ££ for the troubles.

In the meantime, I can't help but feel this duo is a great combo!










Also, accuracy wise it's running +2s a day. impressive although expected I guess.


----------



## mrk

I found a period correct dark grey Titanium buckle and it's cost effective! MINOTT ersatzschliesse Dornschliesse Standard Titanium for Leather Bracelets 21535 | eBay

Should be here in a few days. This is perfect. I also ordered a matte black Omega style deployant clasp as it was only £14 just for kicks to see what that's like. Seems very slim in profile as I don't like the thicker ones out there so this might be an option too but if it does not work out then will just be added to the watch bits box.


----------



## schiorean

> I have asked Laco if they can offer me a sandblasted buckle so that matches the case, but if they don't have anything like that then I will likely sandblast it myself.


Did they provide you with an answer? IMO it's quite an oversight to not provide the same finishing on the buckle at this price range. 
I'm considering buying a flieger from Laco, Stowa or Dekla but now I'm thinking to ditch Laco. Dunno why I thought they are about the same level with Stowa, seems it's not the case.


----------



## mrk

schiorean said:


> Did they provide you with an answer? IMO it's quite an oversight to not provide the same finishing on the buckle at this price range.
> I'm considering buying a flieger from Laco, Stowa or Dekla but now I'm thinking to ditch Laco. Dunno why I thought they are about the same level with Stowa, seems it's not the case.


They said they don't do a buckle in sand blasted dark grey. I checked out the Pilot Original range too and even those in sand blasted grey come with normal stainless steel buckles although the 18mm buckles on those are engraved rather than laser etched on the 16mm ones. Looks like Laco just do not do matching dark grey buckles.

I will stick to the dark grey Titanium one I linked above and keep it that way. At least the colours match and the buckle is vintage.

I'm still sticking with my Laco though. Stowa do not do a dark sandblasted case, and whilst others like Davosa/Dekla etc do, they aren't one of the original brands that produced Fliegers nor do they have the same regulation, decoration or customisation as both Stowa and Laco so for me the overall package would always be with Stowa and Laco hence why I now have both.

Unless @Laco Pforzheim can confirm otherwise, then consider Laco buckles to all be standard stainless steel and not matching the case when you opt for dark sandblasted finishing. I would be happy to buy a buckle in the same finish for example if they offered it as an option...


----------



## skuripanda

Gorgeous watch, congrats. I'm in the process of ordering the 40mm version myself. That decorated movement looks beautiful...


----------



## skuripanda

BaronOttoMatic said:


> View attachment 16377723
> 
> 
> Excellent choice on the blasting. I got the Frankfurt recently and can't get over the finish. It's so good!


This is my next watch for sure. It'll fit nicely with the B-dial flieger, the A-dial Pro, the Munchen chrono while still be a different beast with its own flair...


----------



## jam3s121

Looks great


----------



## mrk

I think I have found the perfect strap combo now for this watch, Barton Bands have a new hybrid:










I have ordered the above config, the colours look to match almost perfectly. That is gonna look superb.


----------



## skuripanda

Why replace a historically accurate (mostly) strap that fits a (mostly) historically accurate watch?
Maybe I haven't been in this hobby long enough, but I kind of like the idea of the watch being worn the way the manufacturer envisioned it, with the OEM strap or the closest thing to it (if you do need to replace it and can't find the original strap). I must be wired weird, because everyone seems to be swapping straps on new watches the day they receive them...


----------



## mrk

Whilst the OEM leather strap might be historically accurate (but only with the dimples because an actual Flieger strap is not like what comes OEM), I don't like leather straps, nor do I like the aesthetic of dimpled straps. I do not find leather comfortable and over time it only gets more unhygienic. There are much better quality straps out there that can be washed all year round and will never look worn out, hence why I opt for these aftermarket straps that look and wear better than leather straps. I also live by the sea, my watches get wet and absorb salty sea air.

I see no redeeming quality in a leather strap, regardless of its aesthetics. The Laco pro is a modern interpretation of a Flieger watch. Modern materials and finishings all round the watch. There is no issue in my eyes on replacing the strap with something equally customised, comfortable and aesthetically pleasing and matching to the watch itself.

Above all else, these watches are built to custom order, it's only natural to want custom straps to go with. Not all OEM straps are good anyway, case in point here where Laco don't even give you a matching buckle and don't respond when tagged. The watches are great, but the acknowledgement of things like this especially when asked and they're active in other threads is a little frustrating.


----------



## mrk

Updates:

Laco got back to my email which was apparently sat in another folder but they apologised. They may offer matching blasted grey buckles in future and will post on social media if/when that happens I've been told and I'll get an email too.

In the meantime the vintage Titanium grey buckle off eBay arrived and it's a near exact match so I will be keeping this on. The aesthetic is period correct tbh so I am fine with this and it's too slim to have a signed logo so that's fine too as it doesn't look like it should have a logo as a result.


----------



## skuripanda

Good to hear Laco is listening to customer feedback.


----------



## mrk

They did say demand was low, so I guess if people actually ask for it then they will make it happen sooner? Can we get a callout done via the forums perhaps?


----------



## skuripanda

So is that just the actual buckle, or are we talking about dark sandblasted bracelets too? Because that would be sick.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

mrk said:


> Updates:
> 
> Laco got back to my email which was apparently sat in another folder but they apologised. They may offer matching blasted grey buckles in future and will post on social media if/when that happens I've been told and I'll get an email too.
> 
> In the meantime the vintage Titanium grey buckle off eBay arrived and it's a near exact match so I will be keeping this on. The aesthetic is period correct tbh so I am fine with this and it's too slim to have a signed logo so that's fine too as it doesn't look like it should have a logo as a result.


That buckle style and finish looks like a great match.


----------



## mrk

skuripanda said:


> So is that just the actual buckle, or are we talking about dark sandblasted bracelets too? Because that would be sick.


This was specifically talking about buckles but I see no reason why bracelets cannot be included in that as well!



whiskeymuscles said:


> That buckle style and finish looks like a great match.


Thanks! I do really like it, low profile too so doesn't poke my wrist when resting on a desk.


----------



## mrk

Well in a turn of interesting events the grey strap pictured earlier has been delayed it seems by customs but the two canvas ones arrived which I really like. I've put the blue one on the Laco and it looks great I feel:










And the hand cranker collection, grey camo canvas on the Hamilton:


----------



## jmariorebelo

mrk said:


> Well in a turn of interesting events the grey strap pictured earlier has been delayed it seems by customs but the two canvas ones arrived which I really like. I've put the blue one on the Laco and it looks great I feel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the hand cranker collection, grey camo canvas on the Hamilton:


How do you like the Barton Canvas? I found them a bit too rough and irritating on my skin.


----------



## mrk

They are a rougher canvas compared to some others but ZuluDiver canvas two piece straps are just as rough too. My solution has been to wash them with soap when out the box and new and whilst doing so rub them together. You can also apply some fabric softener which can help but just washing with soap for me works fine.

I really like them though, nice breathable straps especially in warmer weather whereas rubber just sticks to the skin which isn't always nice in heat! And leather just absorbs all moisture and goes rank/smely. At least with Canvas you can wash them and they dry quickly too.


----------



## mrk

And to finish, I finally stopped being lazy and pulled out the DSLR


----------



## mrk

And because everyone likes photos, here are a couple more photos on the Barton... I think these are fast becoming my fav straps now.


----------



## BundyBear

mrk said:


> And because everyone likes photos, here are a couple more photos on the Barton... I think these are fast becoming my fav straps now.


Man, you’ve taken Watch photography to the next level. Gonna be hard to beat. 

Nice pictures


----------



## mrk

Haha thanks! For those I just used my phone


----------



## mrk

Got the new Barton cordura Hybrid silicone strap today. It's very soft, very nice but they sent me the wrong buckle colour, I asked for gunmental I got normal steel so for now it's sporting the vintage buckle off another strap. Didn't realise it was an 18mm to 16mm taper which is quite nice. I have emailed them to see if they will just send me the gunmetal bucke.

I think I still prefer the Barton canvas blue though, but this will be on rotation with the Hirsch rubber and canvas so all is good.


----------



## BundyBear

WUS members constantly say that the _Speedmaster_ is a strap monster but tell you what, you're showing that the Flieger Pro is also a strap monster too! Looks really good on the Barton strap.


----------



## mrk

Cheers! I think a non tapered 18mm strap like that blue Barton canvas looks the best on this watch whilst a tapered 18mm to 16mm strap gives the illusion the watch is bigger than it is which I guess is a subjective preference. I like both


----------



## BundyBear

mrk said:


> Cheers! I think a non tapered 18mm strap like that blue Barton canvas looks the best on this watch whilst a tapered 18mm to 16mm strap gives the illusion the watch is bigger than it is which I guess is a subjective preference. I like both


True. Personally, my preference is for a slight taper. That doesn’t look too obvious from the photo.


----------



## maxhav

I'd like to thank you for your photos especially with the various straps. I have 2 fliegers (both B dials) and I am looking to mix it up with different straps, you've given me lots to think about and I love the way it matches the dial and the case.


----------



## mrk

Most welcome, if I come across any more cool straps that might suit this, then I will update here of course!


----------



## mrk

And to end I guess, a B-Roll clip


----------



## recon493

mrk said:


> And to end I guess, a B-Roll clip
> 
> Great B-Roll and awesome pics. I have found that it is not so much the sensor as the glass, the angle, and the LIGHTING. You know what you are doing for certain.
> 
> How is it going with the screw down crown and the hand wound movement?


----------



## mrk

recon493 said:


> How is it going with the screw down crown and the hand wound movement?


No issues to report, still winds and feels the same as day 1!


----------



## mrk

Still can't get enough of this thing, just making a tea in the kitchen admiring the AR and gleam in the sun shining through.


----------



## schiorean

Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to receive mine... 🤓


----------



## stelios036

mrk said:


> Still can't get enough of this thing, just making a tea in the kitchen admiring the AR and gleam in the sun shining through.


Amazing dial! Do you have more wirst shots?


----------



## mrk

schiorean said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to receive mine... 🤓


You will love it no doubt!



stelios036 said:


> Amazing dial! Do you have more wirst shots?


Sure thing here are some I may not have posted here on diff straps:


----------



## stelios036

mrk said:


> You will love it no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing here are some I may not have posted here on diff straps:
> 
> View attachment 16464930
> View attachment 16464931
> View attachment 16464932
> View attachment 16464934
> View attachment 16464935


It really looks great!!


----------



## mrk

Here it is alongside the strap rotations, it really is a strap monster. I haven't had a watch that looked great with various straps this much since the Tudor Pelagos, and that was a satin Titanium watch following a similar colour theme.


----------



## Thom986

The more I see this watch (type B in this configuration with the 37 diameter) the more I want it. Now I can't get it out of my head.

For the moment, it is still in competition in my head with a stowa marine, but it is more sporty and could well win it.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## mrk

Stowa Marine 36 is a watch I want too but for me the sporty look of the Pro just won me over and the matte case and AR!


----------



## mrk

That dial AR, can't get enough of this.


----------



## mrk

Strap monster update, got a Hirsch ARNE on the way in hybrid gey (top) and natural black rubber (bottom) - Should be here tomorrow but in the meantime bought a Garmin 18mm strap that looked really nice and may just replace the Hirsch Pure natural rubber as it has a nice pattern/texture that I quite like, as well as the closer holes for a nice range of micro adjustments year round.

Quality seems very high too and it has a tabbed locking keeper.


----------



## jmariorebelo

mrk said:


> Strap monster update, got a Hirsch ARNE on the way in hybrid gey (top) and natural black rubber (bottom) - Should be here tomorrow but in the meantime bought a Garmin 18mm strap that looked really nice and may just replace the Hirsch Pure natural rubber as it has a nice pattern/texture that I quite like, as well as the closer holes for a nice range of micro adjustments year round.
> 
> Quality seems very high too and it has a tabbed locking keeper.


Locking keepers should be a thing everywhere. So useful


----------



## mrk

And finally, the HIrsch Arne arrived.= in sailcloth effect flavour.



















Very pliable, wears more comfy than the underside looks because of the softness.


----------



## skuripanda

It matches the grey finish nicely!


----------



## mrk

A few more recent photos at the workspace


----------



## Thom986

Do you hesitate with the Speyer 39mm type B from Laco too ?


----------



## mrk

Personally not a fan of the beaten up look of the Speyer really.


----------



## skuripanda

mrk said:


> Personally not a fan of the beaten up look of the Speyer really.


Speyer comes in both Erbstuck and normal version.
It does not come with an exhibition case back and 200m water resistance though, so Karlsruhe is better in that regard.

Speyer is a bit more genuine with the original flieger with the lugs shape.

So, pros and cons for both, but all in all the Pro line customizability and enhanced features win for me


----------



## mrk

Ah yes I see, for me I can't stand the straight lugs as it makes the watch wear bigger. Curved modern lugs all the way considering the rest of the watch is modernised too. It is essentially a 21st century Flieger after all and with that comes revised aesthetics whilst the core remains the same (dial, lume, crown etc).


----------



## mrk

Funnily enough got a new monitor this week and the way the AR plays off the QD-OLED panel is different to the old LCD IPS panel, QD-OLED works by using a blue OLED matrix which then is spread out into RGB. I think the AR coating is capturing the blue more vibrantly than with an LCD panel since there is no white backlight on this. Kinda cool the way it catches the eye every time I type lol.


----------



## fallingtitan

Great choice! can you measure the size of the sapphire crystal on the 36mm stowa and the 37mm laco please!


----------



## mrk

fallingtitan said:


> Great choice! can you measure the size of the sapphire crystal on the 36mm stowa and the 37mm laco please!


Sure, pics below.


----------



## fallingtitan

thank you!


----------



## Nodyce

Very interesting to see Stowa vs Laco side by side. I'll keep my opinion to myself as to which one looks to be a superior product. I see a world of differences between the 2. (Other than the obvious dial, case, etc ...)


----------



## P007

Thanks for all the strap pics. I will probably pick up a 43mm A dial, and the canvas straps look great. Will probably get a sandy/dirty color and a greenish, but pretty flexible with these pro models


----------



## P007

Double post...


----------

